# Bonnes pratiques pour migrer mon historique de milliers de docs Office sur Mac



## ErikM (31 Octobre 2019)

Bonjour à toutes, tous,

Je viens fin 2019 d'acheter mon 1er Mac. Pourtant 100% en Apple pour tout ce qui est mobile (iPhone, iPad..)

La question de départ que tous les nouveaux arrivants sur Mac se posent.. que faire des Milliers de documents Word, Excel, Powerpoint que j'ai sur des disques durs au format Windows ?

QUELLE EST LA BONNE SOLUTION PARMI CELLES-CI ?
- - Les stocker dans le Cloud et y accéder en ligne ?
- - Les conserver dans mes disques Windows et y accéder avec mes autres PC Windows ?
- - Les migrer vers mon Mac en direct donc sous Mac OS ?
- - Les migrer vers mon Mac mais via Bootcamp ?
- - Les migrer vers mon Mac mais via Parallels Desktop ?


N.B #1 : Si pas faisable, dites-le moi.. Je conserve l'accès à des PC Windows sur mon PC boulot ou autres. Donc si ce n'est pas réaliste de vouloir prétendre accéder à mon historique de fichiers Office sur mon Mac.. je ferai sans. Mais c'est tout de même plus pratique.

N.B #2 : Je ne suis pas familier des FORMATS DE FICHIERS que ce soit Mac ou Windows (APFS ou NTFS..)

N.B #3 : Je ne mentionne ici pas la migration d'autres données que les docs Microsoft Office car les autres formats devraient être migrés sans problème :
- Photos : RAW et JPEG, copier / coller de Windows vers Mac OS sans souci je suppose
- PDF : Idem

Merci à vous


----------



## Sly54 (31 Octobre 2019)

Bonjour,

La plupart des formats de fichiers que tu cites sont gérés par MacOS et ses applications.
Donc je dirais de déplacer les fichiers de disque dur PC sur le Mac.


----------



## ErikM (1 Novembre 2019)

Merci de cette réponse 

ces fichiers seront-ils de facto transformés puisque stockés sur un format de fichier APFS alors qu’ils étaient auparavant stockés sur du Windows ?


----------



## Sly54 (1 Novembre 2019)

ErikM a dit:


> Merci de cette réponse
> 
> ces fichiers seront-ils de facto transformés puisque stockés sur un format de fichier APFS alors qu’ils étaient auparavant stockés sur du Windows ?


Les fichiers ne seront pas transformés. Ils resteront du .JPG, .pdf, .doc(x) etc.


----------



## ErikM (1 Novembre 2019)

Merci Sly54, c’est la partie APFS vs NTFS que je ne maîtrise pas 
Sur Windows, toujours stocké, géré, échangé, copié et recopié des quantités de fichiers divers et variés avec 0 problème, ceci sur des décennies que je suis frileux avec du bon-Windows

merci encore


----------



## ErikM (1 Novembre 2019)

Je vais suivre tes conseils et tenter de copier ces fichiers directement sur mon nouveau Mac, sans m’embarrasser de Bootcamp ou Parallels pour l’instant .. 

Je viens sur Mac pour un OS sexy .. même si j’apprécie Windows, ça me rappelle trop le boulot


----------



## Sly54 (2 Novembre 2019)

Tu sais, l'APFS, on ne le remarque pas en usage courant. C'est juste le format de notre disque. Avant on était en Mac OS étendu journalisé.
Donc là, tes fichiers sont stockés dans un disque avec un fortage XXX, demain ils seront sur un disque formaté YYY, mais ce sont toujours les mêmes fichiers.

Ce qui poserait un problème serait un fichier dont le format n'est géré que par des applications Windows. Il faudrait alors convertir ce fichier sous l'application Windows. Mais ça n'est pas ton cas.


----------



## ErikM (9 Novembre 2019)

quid des fichiers .PST de MS Outlook ?

la solution est de réutiliser Outlook pour Mac je suppose ?

merci encore


----------



## Sly54 (9 Novembre 2019)

ErikM a dit:


> quid des fichiers .PST de MS Outlook ?
> 
> la solution est de réutiliser Outlook pour Mac je suppose ?


J'imagine.
J'ai trouvé ça : https://support.office.com/fr-fr/ar...-windows-b4a6a1d6-94bb-4c85-a4fc-a83dc690e18c

Mais peut être devrais tu poser cette question dans Bureautique ou @Aliboron pourra te répondre avec beaucoup plus de certitude (mais vu que je l'ai targué, peut être va-t-il venir ici…)


----------

